# New 28rsds Maiden Voyage



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello All - Took the new 28rsds out this past weekend. What a camper! There is so much more room than our old one. Had a few snags, I don't know what I was thinking - wasn't thinking -







forgot to put the water heater plug in - then slightly stripped it - had teflon tape, forgot to hook up water pump - no flood thank goodness, but after all that - it was great! The kids loved it. The little guy figured out that he could play soccer in the camper, luckily nothing got broken. Put in the 20" lcd on the cabinet - that is one great modification idea. It works great. Watch tv from dinette or move slightly and watch from rear bunk and couch. Planning on going this next weekend again (hopefully no more snags).

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like you worked out the few 'bugs' already









Have fun this weekend









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome Great News







Photos Please


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi there. can you post some pics of the tv mod--we just closed on our 28rsds a week ago & would love to see it.Thanks


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

yesallmine said:


> Hi there. can you post some pics of the tv mod--we just closed on our 28rsds a week ago & would love to see it.Thanks


Well, CONGRATULATIONS







very exciting!!


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

yesallmine said:


> Thanks!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear that mostly everything went well on your first trip. Sounds like you did a great recovery job with the water heater. Having the right tools is a big plus!

Have a great second trip out this weekend


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer. You and your family will really love it.


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll learn from your lessons. (Isn't that what this site is all about.) We will have our "shakedown cruise" next weekend. I'll be sure to report all my embarassing oversights.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Virginia Creeper said:


> I'll learn from your lessons. (Isn't that what this site is all about.) We will have our "shakedown cruise" next weekend. I'll be sure to report all my embarassing oversights.


Just know that any 'embarassing oversight' you have, someone in this forum has already had happen. I myself have a couple of t-shirts that say"been there-done that" . Most importantly, have fun...Try + post pictures if you can..


----------



## David of VA (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everybody, we just purchased our 28rsds and are taking it out on a madian voyage for a week over easter to natural bridge. How long should it take for the water tank to heat up? tried to warm it up last night and as you can imagine the water did not get hot. Yes the plug is in, yes the breaker was flipped. Is there a thermostat??








Thank for the help

we are pulling our camper with our "New" 1994 F350 28,000 miles (Navy auction) Pictures to follow after easter. 
David and Family of 5
West Point VA


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

David of VA said:


> Hi everybody, we just purchased our 28rsds and are taking it out on a madian voyage for a week over easter to natural bridge. How long should it take for the water tank to heat up? tried to warm it up last night and as you can imagine the water did not get hot. Yes the plug is in, yes the breaker was flipped. Is there a thermostat??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Dave from West Point VA - WELCOME. We live in West Point NY. If you want the water heater to work fast use both electric and gas. There is no thermostat it is set to HOT so be careful with little ones. That is a great trailer my family of six loves it. Ask away and post yourself over to the new member check in - you will get a real welcome over there.

Jared


----------

